# Anyone know of any SA groups near the Belleville IL area?



## Lolwat (Oct 8, 2010)

Im actually in granite city, not belleville...but Bville is more well known. 618

Anyway, I have extremely limited mobility. My parents can't really take much time from work for us to drive out to some place like st louis, and they dont think i can handle myself driving out that far alone. Neither do I to be honest. That area is where it's looking like there might be a few SA groups and we can't really get there...

All the googling I've done has shown me a few support groups in MY area but they're all more generalized rather than geared toward anxiety. At the moment the best thing I've come across is some organization called "GROW in Illinois", which is what I'm gonna go with if I don't find anything else. But does anyone knows of any actual SA groups nearby?


----------

